# Drainage host



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Do anyone see any issue if I use the washing machine flexi drainage host for my sump. Will appreciate your feedback.


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

Is that for the pump, to return water to the display? What are you using this for?

How are you attaching it? With clamps? Can those hoses be glued?

I like using flex pvc if i need something that bends.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

It is to drain the water from main tank to sump. It will be silicone to the bulkhead or clipped. To edit my post, I just saw some at home depot today, they sell per ft...…….. 1in to 2in size.


----------



## kem (Oct 19, 2015)

It will depend on the type of plastic it is made of:

- is it food-safe? or could it leach chemicals in the water and poison your livestock?
- will silicone permanently adhere to it? (most plastics don't bond with silicone)

Also, if it is corrugated inside, that could cause dirt/bacteria accumulation and algae growth.

I would personally stick to safer proven options:sch40 pvc or flex spa. Too much invested in livestock to risk it.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

[QUOTE

I would personally stick to safer proven options:sch40 pvc or flex spa. Too much invested in livestock to risk it.[/QUOTE]

Yes I agree, this is what I am looking into. Thanks. In the past BA had all kind of sizes of host but not now. I have to check with JJ Downs.


----------

